# My band SoulDisciplez playing last weekend. (covers/originals)



## OldSoulBluesMan (Jul 9, 2009)

What's up?!

So we were playing last weekend and got a few videos of our performance. If you have a spare few moments, it would be greatly appreciated if you would take a look/listen.

[video=youtube;jH20acgGWLY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jH20acgGWLY[/video]

[video=youtube;quI6G9U3WVY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=quI6G9U3WVY[/video]

[video=youtube;MgvO7uf_NPk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MgvO7uf_NPk[/video]


Cheers! And thanks for listening/watching.

Spread the music, spread the soul
Matt


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Was the singer _really_ checking his phone during that last performance?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Great songs! Relaxing and easy to listen to. Congratulations!!

I'm assuming you are the guitarist. What amp and pedals are you using...nice tone(s)!

As StevieMac wonders, so do I. 
Why would anyone on stage check their phone in the middle of a song!!??

Cheers

Dave


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

greco said:


> Great songs! Relaxing and easy to listen to. Congratulations!!
> 
> I'm assuming you are the guitarist. What amp and pedals are you using...nice tone(s)!
> 
> ...



I overlooked proper etiquette by failing to compliment your band _first_...my bad. Good performance all around by you and your bandmates. I enjoyed listening to the songs and to the lead(?) singer in particular.

Regarding my earlier comment, perhaps the singer just forgot a lyric and had something on his phone for cues...


----------



## OldSoulBluesMan (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks a lot guys! 

No the singer wasn't checking his messages. He just got this mixer that links to his ipad ( i forget the name of it) which we used to record the set which can also be be accessed from his iphone to adjust levels and effects etc.

I mentioned to him yesterday to keep it on the stand he has attached to his mic stand in the future 

The two singers both share leads as they are twins they tend to harmonize amazingly well and share the spotlight.

Thanks for the compliment on the tone! Just grabbed the amp a couple months ago and I couldn't be happier.

It goes as follows;
Strat > Boss TU-2 > Cry Baby > MXR 78' custom badass distortion > MXR Phase 90 > Boss Chorus Ensemble > Ditto Looper > 68 Deluxe Reverb Re-issue

Mainly I use the chorus set pretty mild to mellow out the crunch on the distortion. Really loving the set up these days.
Oh and I was going through the dry channel on the amp. For some reason when I plug into the channel with the reverb and vibrato selections I get a nasty hiss/feedback interference. Not sure why this is happening, but for now I can fortunately go through the dry channel and still play without too much back noise.

Cheers,
Matt


----------

